# North American Road Trip



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

Hey well-travelled people. I'm going on a North American road trip this August.

What are the best places to visit? What are (/were) your routes?

Point A: Toronto
Point B: San José
and back to Toronto

What are the must-see checkpoints?

I'll be taking a Ford Explorer, so I don't mind if roads are a bit bumpy.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Hmm... San José, that's near San Francisco, isn't it?

Don't tell me you will NOT enter San Francisco if so!


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

San José,CA, or San José, Costa Rica?


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

A few years ago I did a cross NA roadtrip. 

Started in NYC then Washington DC, Blue Ridge Parkway through Virginia and North Carolina, across Tennessee to Memphis, down through the Mississippi Delta region and onto New Orleans. Into Texas to Galveston, Houston, Austin and San Antonio. Continued on to Big Bend National Park and El Paso where I briefly went into Mexico. Then up through New Mexico and Arizona to Navajo Nation, Grand Canyon/Hoover Dam, onwards to Las Vegas, Death Valley, Sierra Nevada, San Francisco and down the California coast to LA.

I had a great time and saw lots of different parts of the US (although only briefly). If you added Toronto-Montreal-New England/Boston to the start of that route and returned via the Pacific NW, Vancouver, Canadian Rockies, Great Plains states and Chicago it would be awesome imo! kay:


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

My suggestion:

Hit Chicago. Then take Interstate 90 all the way to Wyoming (I think you'll go past Mt. Rushmore somewhere in South Dakota). Visit Yellowstone National Park. Then I'd take Interstate 15 down through Salt Lake City all the way to Vegas. See the Grand Canyon. Then pick your way up to San Jose.

Of all of that, I've seen Yellowstone, Mt. Rushmore, and Las Vegas. I don't think you;d be dissapointed with this route.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Toronto-Detroit-Chicago-St.Louis-Kansas City-Oklahoma City-Amarillo-Alburqueque-Grand Canyon-Las Vegas-Los Angeles-San Jose

San Jose-San Francisco-Portland-Seattle-Vancouver-Kelowna-Calgary-Head Smashed In Buffalo Jump-Regina-Winnipeg-Lake of the Woods-Minneapolis-Milwaukee-Ferry across Lake Michigan to Michigan State-Detroit-Toledo-Cleveland-Buffalo-Niagara Falls-Hamilton-Toronto

A good cross-section of Canada and the USA and some stunning scenery along the way.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

Just mapquest it and go exactly where mapquest tells you to go! That's gotta be interesting!


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Don't plan at all just head in the general direction and STAY off of the Interstates! 

If you have plenty of time try the back roads, rural highways, even god forbid gravel or dirt roads! That is the only way to see the country.


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

i suppose it depends on whether or not you want big cities or what some people call the "real america". small towns and stuff.

big cities are easy. everyone knows them.


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Definitely make a stop in San Miguel de Allende, Mexico. My Canadian friends that come once a year to Acapulco always stop there. It's a beautiful town. It's 4 hours northwest Mexico City.


----------



## JOVIMECA (Dec 21, 2006)

pics?


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

MDguy said:


> San José,CA, or San José, Costa Rica?


My bad..its california



algonquin said:


> My suggestion:
> 
> Hit Chicago. Then take Interstate 90 all the way to Wyoming (I think you'll go past Mt. Rushmore somewhere in South Dakota). Visit Yellowstone National Park. Then I'd take Interstate 15 down through Salt Lake City all the way to Vegas. See the Grand Canyon. Then pick your way up to San Jose.
> 
> Of all of that, I've seen Yellowstone, Mt. Rushmore, and Las Vegas. I don't think you;d be dissapointed with this route.





isaidso said:


> Toronto-Detroit-Chicago-St.Louis-Kansas City-Oklahoma City-Amarillo-Alburqueque-Grand Canyon-Las Vegas-Los Angeles-San Jose
> 
> San Jose-San Francisco-Portland-Seattle-Vancouver-Kelowna-Calgary-Head Smashed In Buffalo Jump-Regina-Winnipeg-Lake of the Woods-Minneapolis-Milwaukee-Ferry across Lake Michigan to Michigan State-Detroit-Toledo-Cleveland-Buffalo-Niagara Falls-Hamilton-Toronto
> 
> A good cross-section of Canada and the USA and some stunning scenery along the way.


I like elements of these two!



Calvin W said:


> Don't plan at all just head in the general direction and STAY off of the Interstates!
> 
> If you have plenty of time try the back roads, rural highways, even god forbid gravel or dirt roads! That is the only way to see the country.


Agreed!



Yoryi said:


> Definitely make a stop in San Miguel de Allende, Mexico. My Canadian friends that come once a year to Acapulco always stop there. It's a beautiful town. It's 4 hours northwest Mexico City.


ah...i dont have the time and money to go down to mexico 
No worries though....i really want to go on my own Latin America trip though
my very own motorcycle diaries.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

If you take I-80 through Nevada, you will regret it.


----------

